#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  網站伺服器升級、註冊同意聲明修訂

## 狼王白牙

*一、網站伺服器升級


目前網站伺服器已經從 Apache 1.3.x 升級至 2.0.x 最新版本，
這是兩年來的大幅升級，經過 72 小時的測試調整無發現問題，
預期能夠發揮更佳的論壇執行效率。



二、狼之樂園會員註冊同意聲明修訂*


*註冊同意聲明新增一條款為紅字部份如下，並自發佈日起生效：*


本論壇的文章內容不代表站方的言論或意見，管理團隊不對網友所發表的文章內容負任何的責任。

您必須同意不發表任何辱罵，猥褻，粗俗，毀謗，怨恨，恐嚇，詐騙以及有關性別歧視，危害本站系統安全，任何有可能造成違法行為的相關文章; 或利用系統短訊息傳送上述內容給會員，如果您觸犯了以上的規定，站方將可能會立即限制您的使用權限或刪除帳號. 所有文章發表人的 IP 位址都將被儲存以防止任何的違法情節發生。

您同意站方，系統管理員以及版面管理員基於善意管理的情況下，擁有刪除，修改，移動或關閉任何文章或主題的權力. 作為一個使用者，您必須同意您所提供或對其他會員傳送的任何資訊都將被存入資料庫中，這些資訊除了站方，系統管理員及版面管理員之外不會對外公開，但不保證任何可能導致資料暴露的駭客入侵行為。

這個討論區系統使用cookie來儲存您的個人資訊，這些cookie不包含任何您曾經輸入過的資訊，它們只為方便您能更便捷的瀏覽. 而電子郵件位址除了用來做為您同意以上條文後，正式啟用您的帳號用途之外，將會儲存於資料庫中，以供系統管理員聯絡之用，保證不作其他用途或提供給第三者。

您同意所張貼的任何圖文或檔案，基於資料保全被備份，儲存於主機端或第三地以外的地方，但不保證站方會完整的備份所有資訊，使用者仍必須自行備份所張貼的任何圖文，及其他附加檔案等訊息，亦須負擔法律上之智慧財產權相關規定。

您同意站方，系統管理員擁有終止任一會員帳號使用之權利，無需事先通知會員本人。停止或更改服務或終止會員帳號使用所可能產生之困擾及不便，站方對任何會員或第三人均不負任何責任。

您有責任維持密碼及帳號的機密安全。您必須完全負起因利用該密碼及帳號所進行之一切行動之責任。當密碼或帳號遭到未經授權之使用，或發生其他任何安全問題時，您必須立即通知系統管理員。因您未遵守本項約定所生之任何損失或損害，站方亦不予負責。

您同意站方，對於會員任意活動所留存之記錄與個人資料，例如：您所發佈或編輯的內容及歷程、所點閱的記錄、與其他會員所進行的互動活動之記錄等，站方得以保存、蒐集、處理，以提供站方進行統計分析、研究或提供更優良服務之參考。除系統有權者之外，不對第三方透露。

您同意站方有權更改或停用部份或全部的論壇功能及服務，亦有權修改部份或全部的服務條款；無須對使用者或第三方負責，如果不同意本站對服務條款所做的修改，使用者有權停止使用論壇服務；若您繼續使用本站所提供的論壇服務，則視為接受服務條款和規則的變動。


*公告日：2010/11/17*

----------

